# Lwco



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Which manufacturer do you use! I like The Bulldog!


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hahaha
You mean GuardDog, the LWCO you pasted is a 800 series.
Only the RB series are "GuardDogs"
You must be fun for counterpersons.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Thats what I meant thanks! GuardDog!:laughing:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I am partial to mcdonald miller.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Gettinit said:


> I am partial to mcdonald miller.


They are the leaders, thats why companies like Taco OEM their product


----------

